# The Look of Love...



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

is in your eyes... Do you have photos of your fur kids looking at you adoringly? What did you say to make them look at you that way even with a big black lens in front of your face?

I asked Jas "wanna to go for a Walk?" and then tortured him with more picture taking before I actually took him.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Aww, how adorable!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh those eyes....they're almost human!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

So adorable!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy,
That is one great picture!!! Yes it is all in their eyes....


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

awwwww, what a sweetie!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I said the same 4 letter word- *WALK* :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love Oliver. Walk is a magic word in our house.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Is this the look?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh I think that's the look!!! How adorable those faces are!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my, sweet loveing looks just melt my heart.

School is the magic word for Riley and Ball is Monte's favorite.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great thread. I'll have to see what we come up with. I think it's their new favorite - wanna go play.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great photos, Missy and Sally!

But if I say "WALK" in my house, I get the boys doing circles and then jumping and lunging at me......photos would just be a blurry streak!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Love these faces - such expressive eyes. When I say "walk" at my house everyone goes running to the poop bags first. LOL


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Great photos everyone! That is one of the things I love most about the breed, some other breeds just seem like "dogs" to me, but Havanese give these really soulful looks that make you believe they are almost human


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Love these faces - such expressive eyes. *When I say "walk" at my house everyone goes running to the poop bags first.* LOL


ound: First things, first, I guess! ound:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

This is how Lilly looked at me and my daughter before we went shopping at PetSmart. Our special word/phrase is "lets go byebye".


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

They are adorable!!

Sooooooooo much harder with black babies! But I'll give it a try!!


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

*Molly's Look of Love. . .*

Here's my Molly girl with that adoring look. . .


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhhhh they all have the look. It is so much harder with the black dogs.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

The "eyes" definitely have it!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I so agree Kristin, what is it that makes them look so human?? And so adoringly at you?? There is nothing like it in the world!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Love, Kodi


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I love you Kodi!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love you too Kodi, and Molly and Ollie, and Oliver and Lilly and Milo too!!!


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Awww, thanks Missy and Jasper and Cash! We love you too!! 
:hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We love all of you, too


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

It used to be easy to get Lola to look at me...the only loving eyes shots I have are from her puppy days. Back then all I had to say was "Mommy!"


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It's those looks that make us forgive almost anything. ound: They're all so beautiful. Aww, I want to hug them all.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you know I never really thought of myself as such a sappy person before these little love bugs entered my life. thank heavens for the forum where I can vent such sappiness and not fear sneers and rolled eyes.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

This is Linus looking into my daughter's eyes.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh does Linus love your daughter or what? With a look like that a puppy could get anything they wanted in my house.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Sooooo precious everyone! I just feel loved after checking out this thread! :laugh:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I almost have tears in my eyes, looking at these faces! What gorgeous Havs everyone has. Milo is beautiful, Geri! And Oliver..... awwww... look at that Kodi and Jasper! I'm in love!! 

Here is one of Sammybear...... just have to call his name.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I want to give all the puppies kisses!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's Monte right below his twin Sammy LOL


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think this is the look.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Marj, that pic of Sammy with his tongue sticking out - too cute.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh these fur babies are sure lovers!!! I love linus and your little girl. And Sammy ...and Monte...oh they are just all too cute !


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm in love with them all. They're all so special.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

What a bevvy of beauties


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Omg, Leeann, yes that is THE look! They look very much alike when they do their head tilt. Adorable! 

Linda, that is THE look too. Oh yes, most definitely. How sweet is that??


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This is one of my favorite threads!!! I love the look!


----------



## Mochi (Aug 16, 2007)

my sweet Mochi.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

When we were tearing down the one side of our fence, I attached Sophie and Gabe to a dog lead and put them on their pillows so they could be out in the yard with us.

This is their "CAN"T YOU STOP AND PLAY WITH US?" eyes..


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Laurie and Diane - what fabulous eyes. Mochi is darling too but I don't know your name. I'll have to search and see if I have good ones of MeMe but most of her close-ups show her looking very BORED with me.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh my, what absolutely beautiful, soulful eyes our babies have! Fabulous pictures everyone!

I'm going to see how these pictures of Cooper and Barki come out.
Beverly


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Beverly, those a great pictures. Love them.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Beverly, Cooper and Barki sure do have that look of love!!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Miss Kaya (May 28, 2008)

Great pic! I've had my baby for 6 months now and she makes me smile all the time. Havs are awesome! Glad I found this site.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you for peeling my apple each day....I love you.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a few too~~~
Mouse
Heidi 
Emmy
Jester


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Katie those are adorable! I hope everyone is healthy at your house now. :hug:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Katie your havs are so beautiful. Love these photos.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Omg, Beverly, I did a double-take when I saw the pic of Barki! I thought it was Ricky!! What cute boys you have. 

Laurie, Diane, Katie and Dale - those are the most adorable faces I've seen all day. I could SQUEEEEEEZZE them all to bits!!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*Story time....*

"Please tell the one about the pigs and that old bad wolf."


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Sweet Ellie~~~~


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Wonderful pictures! isn't it cool that we can recognize "The Look"?

I just love all these wonderful dogs! :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Dale, you are so funny!ound:

Izzy says, "OMG, Doc, she's at it again with all those stupid noises. Just look at her and smile so we can get back to playing. Doc, sit up and look at her...come on, you know she won't put that camera down until you do it right. Look..she's crying again...we must have done it right! YEA!"


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh wow everyone - these are fabulous. Really brightened up my day. Dale, Cicero is going to have to come visit real soon - I'm in love.

Katie - those pups are so precious and Judy, well Doc and Izzy are just loves. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, these just make my heart giggle...those eyes! I just love the way they look at you! Here's Ollie's very happy, I love you look:​







This is so much fun, Mom,
I love you!​


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

Awww look at all these great pictures!!!

I need to learn how to take pictures like that. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwwww. I love looking at "the look" But to get that look from a tub and wet dog is truly remarkable.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Awww, all these dogs are wonderful!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh how I love looking at all the cute faces.

Judy, you did great to get both of them to look at you at the same time. You should be having happy tears.  I can take 50 pictures of Cicero to just get one good one!!

Lisa, Cicero is sooooo ready for a trip. 

Okay, everyone we need more pictures of 'the look'.!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm in heaven! These Havs are simply lovebugs and know how to make our hearts happy. What beautiful faces! 

I was at a play date today (a whopping 4 Havs and 3 humans! lol) and the other two ladies couldn't believe how often and for how long Ricky would look at me deep in the eyes. They said I must mean the world to him. I almost cried.... their eyes just make me melt. 

Gorgeous pictures everyone! Gosh, I love this thread!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

marjrc said:


> I'm in heaven! These Havs are simply lovebugs and know how to make our hearts happy. What beautiful faces!
> 
> I was at a play date today (a whopping 4 Havs and 3 humans! lol) and the other two ladies couldn't believe how often and for how long Ricky would look at me deep in the eyes. They said I must mean the world to him. I almost cried.... their eyes just make me melt.
> 
> Gorgeous pictures everyone! Gosh, I love this thread!


Marj~ I hope you explained to them that you're Ricky's #1 fan and he knows it!


----------

